# Scott Genius LT 10? Capable or Overkill??



## PublicEnemy (Mar 10, 2011)

Hey guys, First Post, Welcome,

So It's been awhile since I have been up in the mountains riding. Few years back I did some trail riding and downhill riding in Whistler BC. I'm looking to get a bike however I'm having a dilema. I want to do mostly DH although my friends and family are more into XC riding so I need a bike that is suitable for both.

It seems as though a strictly DH bike would be miserable on a XC ride and a XC bike would be miserable on a DH ride. My question is, Is there a bike that can handle the brutal nature of DH riding while still be XC capable? I was looking at the Scott Genius LT 10. It seems as though between the geometry, lightness, travel, it is the perfect mix. 

While this bike is the top of the line Scott bike in its class would it be overkill in price for spending time in Whistler DH and XC riding. I would rather spend a lot and have a bike that will last me years. Than spend half the price and have something with less performance and grow out of in a couple years. 

All feedback is appreciated! Is this the right bike for me??


----------



## DeanH (Jan 9, 2008)

honestly, look at 150-160 MM all mountain rigs, most fo them can handle small type DH stuff.

and they can do XC as well, although youll have a hard time keeping up 

All the big brands carry something in that range.

Trek/giant/specialized etc all have full build options ready

of the smaller brands, Banshee, lapierre, knolly, also carry them, but often as frame only

of course there are more brands then i just mentioned  look around.

you have to decide what you really want, the Scott LT, is great for a lot of things, but i wouldnt take it out riding DH, if you want something versatile in scotts range have a look at the Voltage FR, with the various shock configs, it can do it all.


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

Something with a straight seat-tube and that can take an FD...

Trek Scratch comes to mind immediately, but there are a ton of other options including some exotics.

I would worry about the Scott LT in Whistler...just have a feeling that shock may require lots of servicing being ridden that way, and it's not that easy to do (it has to be sent away for service)...although having seen the bike in person it is one sick beast! There's also impressive footage of it out being ridden hard, but that means nothing coming from the sponsored riders (Brendan Fairclough's recent vid on the Spesh Enduro Evo being a prime example of that!  ).

You say "more DH"...so you are prepared to give something up on the climbs, and the XC days will be just about hanging with the family, not really looking for any performance, right? In that case, I would err on the burly side, to get the most out of the DH days, which means compromising on XC geo. Maybe find something with more than 150-160 travel, or least, something with more aggressive geo (slack HA, smaller frame sizing...). Maybe the new Rocky Mountain Slayer, with a heavy build?

Once you chose your priorities you can get away with a lot - just avoid a pure DH sled and you will still be OK pedalling it around. I'm for example riding a Morewood Zuza (with a Boxxer) - ticks all the boxes for me, even though it's a bit of a pig on climbs. I have the newer version on order to replace it now (the Zama). 180mm travel, fun FR geometry (now slacker and longer for 2011), takes an FD, striaght seat tube...capable of taking on any DH track (just not as fast or easy as a real DH bike), great jumper, eats drops...


----------



## homeless junkie (Jun 3, 2009)

I'm assuming you live close to Whistler so why don't you shop around town and ask the guys at the shops what they would ride?

I've had good experiences at Fantlyk Bike Shop. I felt they steered me to the right bike to ride the Shore the Park and the Valley. A Knolly Delrium. They sell Norcos too if you're looking for a cheaper ride. I bought a Aline PE a couple of years from them and the bike's held up well. Norco stands behind their bikes.


----------



## nightofthefleming (Jun 14, 2009)

Konlly delirium sounds like a good fit for you


----------



## thefriar (Jan 23, 2008)

nightofthefleming said:


> Konlly delirium sounds like a good fit for you


+1

Great all rounder. Can be ridden for hours XC as its an extremely capable climber and its adjustable HTA lets you get it set with a bolt (no pulling forks) for DH duties and it can handle much of the mountain. Heck I think one of the guys in the Knolly forum is a Whistler bike coach/instructor and the Delirium is his do all bike for backcountry to DH.


----------



## PublicEnemy (Mar 10, 2011)

Great advice guys. I live a few hours away from whistler so having it be DH capable is huge to me. I just don't want to end up with a bike that is not going to cut it for long xc rides or not be up for the duty of some hardcore DH days. 

The genius LT 10 appealed to me due to it's weight to travel ratio. Plenty of travel it seems for DH hits while suspension can lockout for XC riding and hill climbing. Should other aspects of the bike be more of a concern to me? 

I'm trying to stay true to scott! Is there another bike in their lineup I should consider?

Someone said above the voltage FR. For some reason the voltage looks a little aggressive for hill climbing and the long XC ride. A little more DH/FR inspired. Am I wrong?

Thanks again guys


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

id look on the heavy side of am. spec enduro evo, giant reign x, trek scratch, intense uzzi.


----------



## PublicEnemy (Mar 10, 2011)

What would be the disadvantage of having a light AM bike like the genius lt for doing DH? Keep in mind setting times isn't the goal


----------



## hitechredneck (May 9, 2009)

The new transition blindside sounds just like what you are looking for. I will be a bit heavy but can do XC and DH and AM and FR. maybe a super d or enduro or two oh wait i cant forget about cannondales new "over mountain" But with as many lables we have for mountain biking it should be able to take it.


----------



## fixbikeguy (Aug 28, 2008)

PublicEnemy said:


> What would be the disadvantage of having a light AM bike like the genius lt for doing DH? Keep in mind setting times isn't the goal


The biggest issue will be durability.


----------



## delirian (Jan 1, 2009)

my mates at www.bearbackbiking.com are based in whistler and they are sponserd by scott, they were riding genius'es for xc last season and the season before with out any problems, for bike park duties though they have gamblers and last season a couple of voltages, the guides rated them very highly, the genius especially, though like i said they only used them as xc bikes. i know that jamie snapped his voltage, and got a warranty replacment also seen a few others snap voltage frames in the bike park so maybe a genius may not be up to downhill abuse.
as the other guys have said, if your from canada and ride whistler and the surrounding areas then why not get a bike thats designed specifically for that purpose, knolly delirium, or even look into the knolly chilcotin,


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

delirian said:


> my mates at www.bearbackbiking.com are based in whistler and they are sponserd by scott, they were riding genius'es for xc last season and the season before with out any problems, for bike park duties though they have gamblers and last season a couple of voltages, the guides rated them very highly, the genius especially, though like i said they only used them as xc bikes. i know that jamie snapped his voltage, and got a warranty replacment also seen a few others snap voltage frames in the bike park so maybe a genius may not be up to downhill abuse.
> as the other guys have said, if your from canada and ride whistler and the surrounding areas then why not get a bike thats designed specifically for that purpose, knolly delirium, or even look into the knolly chilcotin,


You know OP is talking about the Genius *LT*, right? I.e. the 180mm version...not the regular Genius (which is effectively an XC bike...).


----------



## delirian (Jan 1, 2009)

sure did bud,,,,,, i was simply saying in my comment that my mates were very impressed with the normal alloy and carbon geniuses that they were running, i know the lt has more travel than the genius. and i know the lt is a replacment for the all mountain ransom, not sure if it would be up to bike park abuse though, the other point i was trying to make was that the voltage which is marketed as a free ride frame had a weakness and was cracking near the headtube weld, so if the flagship freeride bike cant hold up to whistler abuse then would the genius l,t.


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

delirian said:


> sure did bud,,,,,, i was simply saying in my comment that my mates were very impressed with the normal alloy and carbon geniuses that they were running, i know the lt has more travel than the genius. and i know the lt is a replacment for the all mountain ransom, not sure if it would be up to bike park abuse though, the other point i was trying to make was that the voltage which is marketed as a free ride frame had a weakness and was cracking near the headtube weld, so if the flagship freeride bike cant hold up to whistler abuse then would the genius l,t.


Right, so we were saying the same thing...just a bit differently.


----------



## Tim F. (May 22, 2006)

Get new freinds, and as far as the wife goes after a few rides (stereotyping here) you will be glad there is an excuse to ride with out her.... "Slow down, my brakes are rubbing, my derailers don't shift when I pedal up hill, you need to adjust my seat, my chain is slapping against my frame, I think I need new brake pads, my forks are too sguishy, I think my tires are mounted backwards I'm loosing tracktion when climbing, I have too much tire pressure, can you fix my flat, can you fix my girlfreinds flat, we need to get home so you clean the gutters, I don't want to ride any thing too strenous because I don't want to get sweaty, you smell-let me ride ahead of you, didn't you hear me call you when I went over the side of the ridge and rolled down the hill through poison oak...."


----------



## delirian (Jan 1, 2009)

Iceman2058 said:


> Right, so we were saying the same thing...just a bit differently.


lol...... it seems that way.  
i do have a nasty habbit of talking **** and totally missing my point


----------



## nintense (Aug 17, 2004)

*The Genius LT 10 is awesom*

I have one for few months... go anywhere any speed bike.
I ride on the low (DH) mode, and the bike is very stiff.
The fork need some rides to brake in in order to be balance with the shock.
This is the most versatile bike on the planet.
I'm 5'-8" and went with the small size.


----------



## colin1 (Jan 6, 2009)

Tim F. said:


> Get new freinds, and as far as the wife goes after a few rides (stereotyping here) you will be glad there is an excuse to ride with out her.... "Slow down, my brakes are rubbing, my derailers don't shift when I pedal up hill, you need to adjust my seat, my chain is slapping against my frame, I think I need new brake pads, my forks are too sguishy, I think my tires are mounted backwards I'm loosing tracktion when climbing, I have too much tire pressure, can you fix my flat, can you fix my girlfreinds flat, we need to get home so you clean the gutters, I don't want to ride any thing too strenous because I don't want to get sweaty, you smell-let me ride ahead of you, didn't you hear me call you when I went over the side of the ridge and rolled down the hill through poison oak...."


Hahah! Dude, I love it!


----------



## ridefreeride (Apr 8, 2009)

Kinda expensive but what about the Ibis Mojo HD (160mm rear) pretty sweet aggressive AM capable bike that could be used for dh and xc if you built it up a bit, Just look at Brian Lopes, keep in mind he is Brian lopes.

http://www.ibiscycles.com/bikes/mojo_hd/


----------



## backcountryislife (Jun 18, 2008)

Tim F. said:


> Get new freinds, and as far as the wife goes after a few rides (stereotyping here) you will be glad there is an excuse to ride with out her.... "Slow down, my brakes are rubbing, my derailers don't shift when I pedal up hill, you need to adjust my seat, my chain is slapping against my frame, I think I need new brake pads, my forks are too sguishy, I think my tires are mounted backwards I'm loosing tracktion when climbing, I have too much tire pressure, can you fix my flat, can you fix my girlfreinds flat, we need to get home so you clean the gutters, I don't want to ride any thing too strenous because I don't want to get sweaty, you smell-let me ride ahead of you, didn't you hear me call you when I went over the side of the ridge and rolled down the hill through poison oak...."


or... get a new wife!!! Find one that can hang!:thumbsup:


----------



## tymelero (Jun 15, 2006)

Tim F. said:


> Get new freinds, and as far as the wife goes after a few rides (stereotyping here) you will be glad there is an excuse to ride with out her.... "Slow down, my brakes are rubbing, my derailers don't shift when I pedal up hill, you need to adjust my seat, my chain is slapping against my frame, I think I need new brake pads, my forks are too sguishy, I think my tires are mounted backwards I'm loosing tracktion when climbing, I have too much tire pressure, can you fix my flat, can you fix my girlfreinds flat, we need to get home so you clean the gutters, I don't want to ride any thing too strenous because I don't want to get sweaty, you smell-let me ride ahead of you, didn't you hear me call you when I went over the side of the ridge and rolled down the hill through poison oak...."


Glad I don't ride(or not) with the girls you have ridden with. What a pain. My wife races mtb and cross and I don't hear her complain like that. What a downer.


----------



## ron m. (Aug 1, 2009)

I've been intrigued with the Cannondale Claymore. 100-180mm travel range on one bike is just insane!


----------



## redleg_64 (Oct 19, 2011)

I just found a 2011 Genius LT 10 for just under $2,800. You can get the regular version for about $2,300. I need money now!


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

I love mine. Used it for lots of Super D races and everything from dirtjump sessions to 4 hour mountain pass rides. I built it up from a frame but the 2012 spec is much closer to mine than the 2011 was.

If you really found a complete LT10 for $2800 JUMP ON IT! The retail on the frame is that much.


----------



## mattmattlove (Oct 18, 2009)

Updating this for those using Google to read reviews on the LT10. I am getting an LT10 this month and am reading up on them, google search brought me here. Here's a great review on the newer LT 10 design:

Scott Genius LT 10 - Tested - Pinkbike


----------



## mattmattlove (Oct 18, 2009)

Just to update this post for those searching for Genius LT 10 reviews. I am buying one and used a Google search to read some reviews, which is how I ended up here. Here's the best review I've read on the newer LT 10 tested by Richard Cunningham from Pinkbike:

This is for those using a google search to read about the LT 10

Scott Genius LT 10 - Tested - Pinkbike


----------



## ehigh (Apr 19, 2011)

It said something about buttons and levers for climbing and I wasn't too interested. Most trail bikes get the same kinds of reviews. If you love it, that's all that counts. But I wouldn't base stuff like this off internet reviews. I use the travel adjust on my 36 talas for dirt jumps but even then my bike isn't some slopestyle cross dirt jump bike. 

I recommend riding one.


----------



## mattmattlove (Oct 18, 2009)

ehigh said:


> It said something about buttons and levers for climbing and I wasn't too interested. Most trail bikes get the same kinds of reviews. If you love it, that's all that counts. But I wouldn't base stuff like this off internet reviews. I use the travel adjust on my 36 talas for dirt jumps but even then my bike isn't some slopestyle cross dirt jump bike.
> 
> I recommend riding one.


Absolutely agree. Two of my good riding buddies have new LT 10's. I've ridden both. I'm currently on a Santa Cruz Nomad C and I have a Canfield Jedi for my DH, and I'm getting rid of my Nomad C, replacing it with the Genius. Bottom line, if you don't mind flipping levers to adjust to the various trail conditions, it is a bike that can do it all. Do your homework though, there are some things important to know about it including sizing and how the angle of the seat post tube may change your mind on sizing (because of the angle, the more you raise the seat, the further and further away from your headset you are, more than other bikes' geo). My personal take on it after riding several, is that it's THE AM bike.


----------

